# POLL - Do you use 3PDT breakout boards?



## Robert

I'm curious to know how many are actually using 3PDT breakout boards with their builds?

This includes standard 3PDT and relay switching boards, regardless of the supplier / manufacturer.


If you don't currently use them, _would you_ if it was included with the PCB?


----------



## peccary

I use the breakout boards where I can because I think they help keep things neat looking. They also save me a little time because I  keep a few pre-soldered in my stock.


----------



## Betty Wont

I use them with other pcbs that don't have onboard LED/CLRs and jack grounds. I don't use them on your pcbs because your wiring accommodations are already very tidy.


----------



## zgrav

I  use a breakout board for a 3PDT switch with a vero project to anchor the LED for switching.  I also using soft-switch relay boards for some projects that are likely to spend more time in my pedal mix.  I am more likely to use just a 3PDT switch for projects I am building out of curiosity to see what they sound like, and then some of those get upscaled to a soft relay.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I use them lots, ribbon cable makes it a breeze


----------



## Dan0h

I use them when I have them.


----------



## Snarl

I also use them when i have them...heck i need to order more of them tonight for my last order, makes it much easier


----------



## fig

It depends on the build, but I'd say ~85% of the time I "some" type. If it were included and was a good match for the build  (features / size), I'd use it. Maybe offer options?

I'd also use some of those elusive power I/O power boards (hint). I missed them last time they were in stock.


----------



## Danbieranowski

I would use them on every single switch if I could. Absolutely love them. Wish the Parentheses came with one for the Octave switch.


----------



## Wizardofwoz66

I always use them unless it's a buffered bypass (ADHD for example), but one thing that would be nice would be if the Pedalpcb boards had the ability to mount the LED to them like some other breakout boards. I'm a little lazy with measuring my wiring and typically wire the LED to the board so I can use a bezel rather than putting the leads of the LED directly into the board, which often leads to the wires getting crunched up between the board and PCB. Even if I measured better, it makes using bezels more difficult, so having the ability to wire them off the 3pdt breakout and put the LED somewhere that it's not covered by the pcb would be cool


----------



## BurntFingers

All the time unless it's a double pedal.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Yes. I really dislike wiring 3pdts


----------



## mywmyw

yes almost always


----------



## Tremster

No, never. I find them too much hassle.


----------



## twebb6778

I've used them a few times but they always feel like more effort then they're worth. Wiring up a 3PDT is a breeze so I don't see the point unless it's relay bypass


----------



## JDJudd

I've relied on @PedalPCB 's breakout boards probably TOO much! I love those things and have used them on single, double, and triple pedals.


----------



## peccary

Wizardofwoz66 said:


> I always use them unless it's a buffered bypass (ADHD for example), but one thing that would be nice would be if the Pedalpcb boards had the ability to mount the LED to them like some other breakout boards. I'm a little lazy with measuring my wiring and typically wire the LED to the board so I can use a bezel rather than putting the leads of the LED directly into the board, which often leads to the wires getting crunched up between the board and PCB. Even if I measured better, it makes using bezels more difficult, so having the ability to wire them off the 3pdt breakout and put the LED somewhere that it's not covered by the pcb would be cool



I like using bezels as well because I like the way they look. Instead of measuring anything I will just make the LED the very last thing I solder as I fit everything in to the board: I insert the LED then put the PCB in to the enclosure upside down, dropping the LED in to the bezel as I put the pots/switches through their respective holes. I tighten everything up and then solder the LED in. This works well for me and keeps anything from getting bent out of shape (as long as you're mounting the LED where the PCB wants it) so I thought I'd share.


----------



## p_wats

I voted "No, but I would if they were included", but just realized I do already have a bunch of bypass boards and never use them. Just seems like more of a hassle to me, so probably more of a "No". (Changed to a firm "No").

Relay bypass is a different story though. I'd probably use those more if I had the room/relays available.


----------



## reubenreub

I absolutely love using breakout boards as they make for a really clean and tidy final build. I actually designed a whole bunch of my own boards so I could have versions with LEDs in both sides and extra ground pads as well as a power jack if needed (non pedalpcb builds). I'd even say transition to having the LED and CLR on your breakout boards as well.

I'd say if you start just including them with every board, be sure to offer some ribbon cables in the store as they can make life a lot easier and tidier still.


----------



## TSReppe

I know they're not very expensive, but since I'm used to not using them I don't bother spending an extra buck on a build.


----------



## dlazzarini

I use the standard ones.  Started off using them then tried without now back to em. I think it looks cleaner.


----------



## JetFixxxer

Robert said:


> If you don't currently use them, _would you_ if it was included with the PCB?


I use them once and a while and yes I would use them if included.


----------



## McClinticSphere

I almost always buy a 3PDT breakout board from wherever I buy the PCB, but have used PedalPCB ones in other builds. I hate wiring 3PDTs.


----------



## untamedfrontier

Sometimes. Some 3pdt like demont can't use them. Probably use them 60% of the time


----------



## giovanni

I really don’t like soldering 3PDT switches, I think it gets really messy for me, so I’d rather solder the board.


----------



## Untro

Love em, especially was great as a beginner. Now I know how to wire it without, but still very much prefer using it. Love the DC and other breakout jacks too, dont have to use them often but really useful when I do. While I'm at it, I'm definitely going to get the testing board; somehow ive gotten this far without one and it's always been on my to do list, but I can't pass it up, it just looks so neat and tidy. Big ups to all these boards as always!


----------



## Galejt

I use them when I can. Much preferred. Simple n00b here.


----------



## r.callison

Use them, and would not mind paying the bit extra if they came with a pcb


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I use them sometimes.  I'd like them better if there was a little more clearance between the I/O pads & the switch body.


----------



## finebyfine

I always use them. Keeping offboard wiring clean is frustrating enough for me to begin even if it's not that complicated of wiring and anything that makes it even slightly easier to keep tidy I'm an absolute sucker for. Dying for the I/O boards to be in stock, especially because I think I found right angle panel mount dc jack that will work with them.


----------



## Angershark

I use them on pretty much every build I’ve ever done. I really love the ones for the LED on the foot switch I get from  Tayda. They make things a lot simpler and neater for me.


----------



## HamishR

I've only ever used them if they came with the PCB - and even then not always. I don't see the point. But then I started wiring pedals without them so I guess you just keep doing what you know.


----------



## Funnel

I've used breakout boards on a few builds.  I do prefer them, but typically I just hand wire it.  Apparently spending an extra $1-2 is too much in my mind.  Though I have found out the hard way not to by cheap 3pdt switches... I still have to fix one.  It's soldered directly to the PCB.  anyways.  the plan is to start using them they look cleaner and are easy to use.


----------



## onemhz

I found some on another site (I'll skip advertising for them for now) that I like because they have a spot for a bi-color-common-anode LED and I like the color swap to indicate power/active rather than just on/off.


----------



## dawson

A poll, eh?
Well, personally I prefer going without the boards.
Now that I've written that, I'm having a hard time deciding WHY..maybe it tricks my subconscious into believing that I actually have something to do with the circuitry rather than just assembly?  It could be that I'm just into fiddling around with wires- who knows.

Anyhow, I think my vote is going to be for the unpopular "NO."  I imagine their cost would have to come from somewhere, meaning PPCB taking a cut to profits, or slightly higher prices for we consumers, neither of which I'm into.

*I am voting completely based on that assumption, so please disregard me if I'm wrong.
**I do indeed like the boards.  They make projects look super congruent and neat and I, the naysayer have totally got a small stash saved for certain applications.  They're stupendous little parts.


----------



## KevTom23

I use them, but like the look of handwired 3pdt’s too.


----------



## mdc

I've used them out of habit on PPCB boards, but for vero and other manufacturer's PCBs I don't bother. 
When there's enough space to accommodate the overhang easily they're really handy, but there have been a few PPCB projects where they've felt like they're making things more difficult than just doing it by hand due to the tight clearances.


----------



## Kroars

Robert said:


> I'm curious to know how many are actually using 3PDT breakout boards with their builds?
> 
> This includes standard 3PDT and relay switching boards, regardless of the supplier / manufacturer.
> 
> 
> If you don't currently use them, _would you_ if it was included with the PCB?


Just ordered 20 more on a recent order! Love em.


----------



## bakewelder

Yes, find it cleaner. easier to install and troubleshoot. Including them, well hell, that'd be a nice bonus.


----------



## Regular Sean

I used a grand total of two, and will probably never use them again. Sometimes I screw up a switch, but I'd rather hone the skill through repetition.


----------



## Feral Feline

In the era BP (before PedalPCB) I bought a "few" *(hundred) GuitarPCB ones, Barry had a group-buy/sale so I went a little nuts and ordered a bunch, a BIG BUNCH.

Lots of extra ground-pads, and the 2-colour LED option can be useful for some builds, such as dual-circuit builds or dual-control builds.

I like to mod them, like if thrown in the middle of a circuit for whatever reason, you can cut the bypass trace easily (below lug 6) and throw in a resistor between pins 3<>9.

I tend to cram when building 1590A (well, any size enclosure), so GPCB's actually not that great for that application — the bottom corners are angled, but they really need to be curved to fully get around the screw channels of the 1590A and utilise that last 1/2 a millimeter that I all too often need.

So for 1590A I use other 3PDT boards that have that curvature in the corners or none at all (unless there's plenty of room for one of GPCB's). I kind of collect breakout boards from various suppliers, just to see what they do differently and to see what I like. Haven't come across a need for a dimmer-trimmer in any builds, but I might, and even then, could just wire up a trimmer. Some have weird extensions off to one side to accommodate the trimmer or some other thingermajigger, but the more compact, the better for me.



Most breakout boards I've seen have the standard in/out ala the GPCB breakout boards, whereby:

POLE 1
Pin 1 to board
Pin 2 input from jack
Pin 3 bypass to pin 9

POLE 2 — for LED switching

POLE 3
Pin 7 from effect
Pin 8 out
Pin 9 hardwired to pin 3



WHAT I'D LIKE TO SEE...

...Is a breakout board that has the curved corners, a few extra ground pads, CLR & LED capability and WIRED AS PER MARC SKREDDY does it, as shown in MadBean's 3PDT wiring doc. It's Fig 13 in this PDF: https://www.madbeanpedals.com/tutorials/downloads/MBP_FootswitchWiring.pdf

POLE 1
Pin 1 to LED+
Pin 2 Ground AND hardwired to pin 3
Pin 3 Hardwired to pin 2 and pin 6

POLE 2
Pin 4 Input from jack and jumpered to pin 9
Pin 5 to circuit-board's input
Pin 6 hardwired to pin 3 (Ground)

POLE 3
Pin 7 from effect circuit
Pin 8 out
Pin 9 hardwired to pin 4


Anyone know of any breakout 3PDT boards wired like that? Althought I've got a few Madbean breakouts (IIRC), I don't even know how they're wired. Does Madbean do the Skreddy method on his own breakout boards?


When I get better at this game and can wire a 3PDT _tidily_, and I run out of my stash of breakouts ... I won't need them anymore?

Cheers,
FF


----------



## Robert

I've personally never used that method because it puts the circuit input / output in closer proximity to each other than the "other" way.... high gain circuits sometimes don't like that.


----------



## jhford

The first kit I tried to put together resulted in me melting my 3pdt switch due to having to use leadfree solder and not realising how hot the switches got.  The 3pdt boards were really helpful, also for kits which didn't have an LED space on their board.  Now I don't find them at all hard to do by hand, but I still prefer the 3pdt, especially if the main PCB makes it annoying to wire things without a special one.

I just received a bunch of boards from you expecting them to include the 3pdt boards because the kits I buy with your boards in Europe (Musikding) include your 3pdt, but it's not a big deal.  Now that I know they aren't there, I'd either order with them or I would just continue to not use them.

I say this because "Sometimes, if they're included or handy, but I like the option to not pay for it if I don't need it, but I'd like it more visible that they aren't included" isnt' an option


----------



## Jonnytexas

I personally almost never use them.  I got my start building BYOC kits, and they have you wire direct to the footswitch, so I got plenty of practice. The boards look nice, but take me longer.  The wires can be run neatly either way IMHO.  I would suggest an clickable option to buy the board so those who want it can get it.
EDIT: I wrote this, then voted and looked at the poll results.  It seems I am in the minority.  What am I missing?


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> I've personally never used that method because it puts the circuit input / output in closer proximity to each other than the "other" way.... high gain circuits sometimes don't like that.


Thanks for the tip!

It was my understanding it was good for high-gain circuits because any bleed on bypass went to ground — vague recollection of reading something like that. 

Proximity I get.


----------



## guitarfreak2105

I used one on my first build. Worked very well and was easy enough to use.


----------



## Robert

Feral Feline said:


> It was my understanding it was good for high-gain circuits because any bleed on bypass went to ground — vague recollection of reading something like that.


The standard 3PDT breakout boards ground the circuit input when the effect is bypassed for that very reason.


----------



## Feral Feline

I really like the PPCB boards, very compact with just what's necessary. 
Since I tend to cram too much into too small of enclosures, the PPCB Standards are perfect for me. I will order some when I've exhausted my stash of other breakout boards. Might have to order some before then, for reasons already given — sometimes a 1/2-mm is literally the tipping point of failure or success. 😸


----------

